# Ammo and TUBB pups hit the ground!



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Well one has anyway! Little girl... More to come


----------



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

Do we know how many is supposedly on the way?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

huntinman said:


> Well one has anyway! Little girl... More to come


Could she be coming to TN?


----------



## Brett Van Haaften (Jan 16, 2006)

Should be some awesome dogs !!!!


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Should be interesting for sure.


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

I have been watching for a puppy ad in the classifieds, must be waiting till he knows how many he has! Ha ha ha


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Sadie & Ruby said:


> I have been watching for a puppy ad in the classifieds, must be waiting till he knows how many he has! Ha ha ha


I feel certain that the litter is presold several times over and to get on the secondary waiting list would require an impressive resume.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

those puppies are sold. The problem are there enough.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Sadie & Ruby said:


> I have been watching for a puppy ad in the classifieds, must be waiting till he knows how many he has! Ha ha ha


LOL. I am with you.


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Better than Xmas !!!!!!


----------



## WBF (Feb 11, 2012)

Chris Videtto said:


> Should be interesting for sure.


Yeah these pups will for sure get the chance to shine.


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

This is royal baby watch RTF style


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

She had 4 naturally and is at the vet having a c-section. Prayers for Ammo and her babies.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

I hope she is ok!


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

JusticeDog said:


> She had 4 naturally and is at the vet having a c-section. Prayers for Ammo and her babies.





Picture of the first female born....other three/C-section....Prayers please.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

SFLabs said:


> Picture of the first female born....other three/C-section....Prayers please.


Sorry Deb. I took your fb post incorrectly. Still hope they are all safe.


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Praise the Lord......Ammo and puppies are doing great...... 3 Females, 1 Male.....all healthy!!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Three girls, 1 bouncing boy. First girl naturally. All pups are fine, mom still in recovery. Micki had a hell of a day, as Bill is here in Texas to judge Red River with me... In the arctic weather!


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Speedy recovery for mom.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Whew!

I was really nervous after hearing of the first pup and then the long delay of news...


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

SFLabs said:


> Praise the Lord......Ammo and puppies are doing great...... 3 Females, 1 Male.....all healthy!!


Awesome!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

SFLabs said:


> Praise the Lord......Ammo and puppies are doing great...... 3 Females, 1 Male.....all healthy!!


Excellent congratulations


----------



## cubdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

Glad to hear Ammo is doing ok!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

glad to hear Ammo and her pups doing well......been following her a long time....


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll bet that first pup has drive!


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Probably gonna be 4 of the most spoiled pups in existence  congrats on the litter


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

congrats to all. sooooo glad to hear mom is well and pups are too.


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

Congrats on the litter. Ammo is an incredible girl!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

The beat goes on. Good luck to the 
new puppies. 
God bless Tequila Sunrise. &#55357;&#56908;


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

I would be interested but since they are not silver I'll have to pass.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

How many Derby points do they have now? Are they on the DL yet?  

Congrats on the puppies and glad Ammo is doing well after delivery.

FOM


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

So if the Petrovish's keep one and Bill D. gets one.....Who gets the remaining two ?

So very glad to hear mother and children are all well


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

I'll offer $1000 to co-co-co-co-co own a pup


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

BonMallari said:


> So if the Petrovish's keep one and Bill D. gets one.....Who gets the remaining two ?
> 
> So very glad to hear mother and children are all well


I would think that the lady who owns Tubb might get one. Not that The Russell Crew has a shortage of very nice dogs.


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

FOM said:


> How many Derby points do they have now? Are they on the DL yet?
> 
> Yes I believe they may be Grandfathered in via Parentage!


----------



## SPEED (Jul 12, 2013)

Very exciting! I am already looking forward hearing how they are doing at the trials in the future!


----------



## dpate (Mar 16, 2011)

I heard one of the pups is a silver...JK.

Looking forward to following their progress and good to hear the little brown dog is doing ok.


----------



## JBell (Feb 10, 2011)

I just wonder how many breedings the male already has lined up.


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

Congrats to those involved and glad that mama and babies are doing well.


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

New puppy pic...... Ammo and puppies are doing great and recovering from her C-section......


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

Awesome, congrats.


----------



## SPEED (Jul 12, 2013)

dpate said:


> I heard one of the pups is a silver...JK.
> 
> Looking forward to following their progress and good to hear the little brown dog is doing ok.


Cool! Let me know how I can go about buying it! lol


----------



## SPEED (Jul 12, 2013)

I am looking forward to more pictures and updates. Glad mom and pups are doing well.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Maybe it's just my screen but those pups look black. HPW


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Congrats Bill and Micki! Glad your girl is ok and you have a healthy crew....


Richard


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats. . Glad everyone is all ok!!!

Litters like this never hit the Internet ads....


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

I saw a lovely black male pup owned by Reiner Fuchs sired by Tubbs out of Karen Kennedys Jade. Nice looking pup and he was not a bit intimidated by the goings on at the obedience trial. He appears to have plenty of drive.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Dawn there is enough in Ammo who has broken every record


----------



## USAR K9 (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations on a healthy litter! Ammo looks great after whelping!


----------



## Heinz87 (Dec 15, 2010)

Curious who got the one male pup?


----------



## Parker M. (Mar 6, 2014)

There is a New thread started today about Naming a tubb and ammo pup. He states he has the male pup! congrats to all!


----------

